# Cannondale CAADX Tiagra vs. Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro / Outlaw



## eastrnrider (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a cyclocross bike for mostly commuting, 15m/day. I will trail ride with it, but mostly thats what my MTB is for I've got a price range of around a $1,0000.00. In looking on BD I initially was looking at the cross outlaw with disc brakes($899). I then noticed the Pro was only a $100 more with seemingly better components. I understand with BD bikes you normally replace the peddles and seat right off the bat so in staying in my price range I'm leaning towards the Outlaw. Then I went my LBS and was shown the Cannondale CAADX ($1050). I really like the crank option of (FSA Omega Mega Exo, 50/39/30) which seems more versatile then the (Moto's). Its also great to be able to ride a bike before you buy !! And its made in the good old USA!!! 
So I'm on the fence and was looking for some opinions on the pros and cons of the bikes. or just which one you'd buy if you had the choice


----------



## Enzyme_00 (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't think Cannondales were MUSA anymore?

I threw my leg over a CAADX and it was very nice, I believe the head tube on the CAADX is going to be significantly taller than the headtube on a similarly size Moto, that's a consideration if you're looking for a more upright riding position for commuting.

It's hard to argue about getting Rival versus getting Tiagra though! You can switch out for a riser stem on the Motobecane and get a more vertical position. I just built a Phantom Uno for my buddy and it was a well built frame, went together nicely.

If you want to support you LBS and like the CAADX a lot, well, that can't be a bad thing!


----------



## AZ.MTNS (Jun 29, 2009)

Buy the one that fits the best.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Enzyme_00 said:


> I didn't think Cannondales were MUSA anymore?


That is also my understanding. I believe the CAAD9 and similar vintage were the last of the domestic made bikes.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

eastrnrider said:


> I'm looking into getting a cyclocross bike for mostly commuting, 15m/day. I will trail ride with it, but mostly thats what my MTB is for I've got a price range of around a $1,0000.00. In looking on BD I initially was looking at the cross outlaw with disc brakes($899). I then noticed the Pro was only a $100 more with seemingly better components. I understand with BD bikes you normally replace the peddles and seat right off the bat so in staying in my price range I'm leaning towards the Outlaw. Then I went my LBS and was shown the Cannondale CAADX ($1050). I really like the crank option of (FSA Omega Mega Exo, 50/39/30) which seems more versatile then the (Moto's). Its also great to be able to ride a bike before you buy !! And its made in the good old USA!!!
> So I'm on the fence and was looking for some opinions on the pros and cons of the bikes. or just which one you'd buy if you had the choice


I'd go with the cannondale. The appeal of disc sounds like a good idea, but it's just extra rotational inertia for a commuter bike. Like you said.. you have a MTB also for the trail rides where you wil benefit from the disc brakes.

and I believe Cannondales are made in Taiwan


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantom Cross Pro all the way. Similar aluminum frames means your comparing Rival to Tiagra (i.e. no comparison). I like Cannondales in general, but you can't justify losing component spec just to pay for their name on the side, when both are Asian made frames now.


----------



## Enzyme_00 (Jan 30, 2011)

SleeveleSS said:


> Fantom Cross Pro all the way. Similar aluminum frames means your comparing Rival to Tiagra (i.e. no comparison). I like Cannondales in general, but you can't justify losing component spec just to pay for their name on the side, when both are Asian made frames now.


It's not quite that simple, the two frames are different. In size 58:

CA Standover: 850mm
MO Standover: 814mm

CA Wheelbase: 1054
MO Wheelbase: 1030

etc... They both feel different on the bike. The Moto will probably be more aggressive in your aero position and more lively with its shorter wheelbase. It's more of a race bike with rack mounts whereas the CA is more of a commuter that can race.

Personally I think the CA is a lot better looking bike with it's black satin finish and minimal graphics.


----------



## eastrnrider (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the advice, I guess i was wrong thinking the bike was made in the usa. looks like my lbs will be getting my biz...


----------

